# What size and shape knife is best for cutting the breast off a whole chicken?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What size and shape knife is best for cutting the breast off a whole chicken?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

For me a filet knife works best.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yup -- my chef knife gets the most work, but a fillet or boning knife with a long, thin blade (I like the flexible kind) comes next.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Whole or half? If whole, you'll need to cut through the wing knuckle. Still, I think paring knife.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

HUSKQVARNA!  

Mike


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Boning or filet...as said above.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Kazoontite!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

I've a Forschner (sp?) filet knife that I got years ago from a local butcher. Well sharpened, that puppy's perfect for the task.

Shel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

a 6" boner is good but a 7" boner is even better.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh Pan..... (Ok not going to go there...) hehehe, sorry


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

And I thought you had a mind as pure as the driven snow Jayme! :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"I was pure as the driven snow; but I drifted." _Mai West_

"I was pure as the driven slush." _Talullah Bankhead_


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL Indian.... guess I got caught in a snowstorm....LOL I get to have a little fun now and then, don't I???

But I noticed there's no comment from Pan.....LOL


----------

